

Is Marriage Outdated? - fezzl
http://www.realtruth.org/articles/110222-002-marriage.html

======
mooism2
_To enjoy a wonderful, productive and stable marriage, its true beginning must
first be considered. Only one reliable account provides the answers—the
world’s best-selling book of all time, the Bible—which gives a record of when
marriage was first instituted.

The first marriage is recorded in the book of Genesis, at the creation of the
first two human beings, Adam and Eve._

It's a shame, it had been rather sensible up until that point, and from a
different enough perspective that it was worth reading.

~~~
knowtheory
The about us page (<http://www.realtruth.org/about.html> ):

 _"The Real Truth magazine and The World to Come program are produced by The
Restored Church of God. We teach all the true doctrines of God, as taught to
Christ’s Church by the original apostles, tracing our roots directly to the
first-century Church."_

------
knowtheory
I disagree with the fundamental premise of this post.

90% of restaurants fail w/in the first year. Does that mean starting a
restaurant is a bad idea? What about creating a startup?

People should think about the consequences of the commitments they make. But
even then, things happen in the lives of two people that can drive a wedge
between them. The fact that, in such an event, they are _allowed_ to get
divorced, rather than forcing them to remain in a loveless, or abusive, or
otherwise dysfunctional marriage is not a bad thing.

The whole "THINK OF THE CHILDREN" of broken homes issue is a more complicated
matter. How about we start teaching teenagers that having kids is a huge
responsibility and that it's really important to use birth control and condoms
to keep from getting pregnant?

Or, i suppose, we could just force all the people involved in teen pregnancies
to get married. yeah. i'm sure that'd work better.

------
bryanlarsen
That '50%' figure widely stated was only a brief spike that occurred when laws
& society changed, making it easier to obtain them. For marriages consummated
this year, the number is under 1/3. If you're both above the age of 25 for
your first marriage, the number drops to 1/5.

